# 2009 Outback 210Rs For Sale



## carrot (Jun 10, 2010)

We have a 2009 Outback 210RS for sale. Been cleaned up completely, ready for a new trip . Motivated to sell quick. 16000$ negotiable. Can drive some distance to deliver if necessary. We are in Atlanta, GA. Please message me if interested.


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
How much to Calais, Maine?
I'm really looking for a 23rs and never actually looked at a 21rs.
We have 3 kids (14,12 and 10)
Regards,
LeRoy


----------

